# Price per square just to hang (labour)???



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey guys, have been talking to a guy that is in the middle of renovating an apartment block into condos. He's got his trades in place for that reno, but is starting another right away (300 units). And can't find the trades to do the work. Just curious as to what you guys might charge for hanging board per square (no ceilings) and he is supplying the board and screws. You just show up with your tools and throw up the board. Could be about 4-5 months of steady work...


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

How about between .50 and .67 cents a SF of board. .67 being fireboard.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> How about between .50 and .67 cents a SF of board. .67 being fireboard.:thumbsup:
> 
> Bob


Holy crap!!!! Just about 5 or 6 years ago we only got .10 for an 8' house with one or two small trays.

I think its up to 12 or 14 cents around here now.

Dave.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Wholly cow. The guy is paying for the materials. I'm just throwing it up. 
$.67 is what I would charge if I was supplying the material (not quite but close)... Consider no ceilings and a clear run of supplied material and supplies (here is an empty room, throw it up). Using the pricing from when I ran my own gig I could make $500.00 a day easy (thats @ .22 a square just to sling drywall). Have to consider this guy is offering me at least 5 months of work. I'm just curious as to what you guys in the trade would shoot for. No offense Glasshouse but huge runs of drywall install is not your gig. Your numbers won't work in this situation. I'm thinking I'll drop my square foot price to .20 per square and still make $450 a day over 5 months. Any opinions????


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

8 bucks to hang, 8 bucks to finish 4X8. Thats what I charge on top of my material before any markup. Sorry if it seems high but most the fellas around here easily get that.

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry....re read.....hang only .25 cents......sometimes I read too fast.

I should have known there was a problem when I read the 2 HOLY COWS!:w00t:

Bob


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

.15 to .20 would be fair. .20 you should make decent money...


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanx guys. You've helped confirm that I'm in the correct range... Dave your response is especially appreciated seeing that estimating is your main gig!!!


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

No problemo...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Price around here is by the board .....at $9 - $10 per board dependant on size...


----------



## cssconstruct (Jun 19, 2006)

down here we pay, 12-15 cents to hang 15-25 cents to finish, sand and knockdown ceiling


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, by SF, the figures here equate to:
Hang: .20 +
Finish only: .35 + 

This is what the rate of 'low-end' (cheaper) subs are getting in my area.


----------



## MikeT (Jan 23, 2006)

$8.65 cents per board hung......


----------



## Bazooka Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

southern cal:
.20 per foot to hang,
.20 to tape for spray tex
.30 to tape smooth
.30 to tape w/ hand texture

....pretty standard unless the project is real cut up


----------



## MetalFramer (Jun 28, 2006)

Here in Puerto Rico,we hang 25 walls (4x10) on 3 hours,working VERY SLOWLY,because for just $6.50 PER HOUR,we don't work with love. 

If anyone outhere on the states have a better job for two poor guys,e-mail me to [email protected].

Give us a chance.


----------



## giffrod (Jul 13, 2006)

In WI .18 to .20 per foot is a pretty good rate for this kind of work as a sub, If an employee take .03 to .04 for tools, insurance cost, basic overhead and benifits or just pay hourly.:thumbsup:


----------



## j120strat (Jul 24, 2006)

.25 is what my guys are charging


----------

